# Free psalm recordings!!



## Peter (Dec 18, 2005)

from the RPCNA's '04 international meeting (BPS) and the RPI's new psalter

http://www.shallwesingasongforyou.co.uk/?p=145


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 19, 2005)

Psalm 20 was SO beautifully done. Praise the Lord for his Psalter!


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2005)

ditto to the comment about Psa 20. That one's my favorite. 

While we are raised and upright stand,
Our foes are made to bow and fall!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2005)

Psalm 20B is one of our favorites too.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 19, 2005)

Man this is AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank's Peter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 19, 2005)

Well done! Well done indeed!

I may have to find my way into using these.....


----------



## Peter (Dec 19, 2005)

You're welcome. Enjoy. I will be sure to thank the blog owner.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 20, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 22, 2005)

Listening to Psalm 20b OVER and OVER and OVER! 

I think this is my favorite Psalm to sing.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 22, 2005)

That is the coolest. Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2005)

Very timely. I'm home in the States for a few weeks visiting family. When we had moved to Japan we had left our book of Psalms for Singing in CA. We just recovered it and I'm looking forward to singing the Psalms with my kids (3 and 1) every night.


----------



## mybigGod (Dec 28, 2005)

I have gotten so used to the Psalms that they are my constant meditation. Its as if not meditating on a particular one at work or in the silence in company would make me afraid that i would lose communion with my Father, and that my spirit would start to grow independent and cold.After 30 yrs of constant meditation, I am so over come with the Spirit at times and with the angels that it seems that this earth with all its pleasures are out of my desires and the only interest i have is one more psalm ,one more cry of my heart, one more sweet breeze of sweet love, one more earthly longing for heaven.................


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 11, 2006)

Two extra Psalms were uploaded on 3-1-06!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Two extra Psalms were uploaded on 3-1-06!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> > Two extra Psalms were uploaded on 3-1-06!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter (Apr 12, 2006)

PS 15, and 73 are actually two of my favorite psalms. 15 is a marvelous prophecy of Christ's obedience and I recommend Edward's sermon on 73 from the SDG book Altogether Lovely, Christ the portion of every believer, "whom have I in heaven but thee! none else on earth I long to know!".


----------

